# Merino - Funktions - Unterhemd



## Ghoste (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe beim Skifahren sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Merino Unterwäsche gemacht.
Habe mir überlegt für den Sommer unter das Trikot ebenfalls ein Merino Unterhemd an zu ziehen.
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung gemacht? Sollte ja seine wärmeregulierende Wirkung auch im Sommer haben, oder?


----------



## xpate (27. Januar 2014)

Hat es. Selbst die ganz dünnen sind etwas wärmer als Plastikunterhemden, sind dafür aber deutlich schneller wieder Trocken als das Plastikzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Januar 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Habe mir überlegt für den Sommer unter das Trikot ebenfalls ein Merino Unterhemd an zu ziehen.


 
wozu willst dir Unterhemden und dann noch Trikot zeugs drüberziehn ist dir so kalt im sommer???

zum frage an sich:
 natürlich kannst das zeug im sommer verwenden, nimmst ein ~120g/m² t-shirt and have fun.


----------



## Ghoste (27. Januar 2014)

Wärme- bzw. Schweißregulation ist ja der Sinn von Funktionsunterwäsche! Bei Anstrengung kühlen und bei Passivität und Kälte wärmen.
Ich finde es einfach viel angenehmer mit Funktionsunterwäsche unter dem Trikot zu fahren - vor allem bei mehrstündigen Touren.
Die Frage speziell nach Merino stellt sich mir halt, ob im Sommer die Wärmeregulierung auch gut funktioniert. Ebenso hat man bei Merino (im Gegensatz zu "Plastik") keine Geruchsbildung und man könnte so z.B. auch Mehrtagestouren mit einem Unterhemd bewältigen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Januar 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach viel angenehmer mit Funktionsunterwäsche unter dem Trikot zu fahren - vor allem bei mehrstündigen Touren.


 
ich dachte immer Trikot zeugs soll funktionswäsche sein und das ma da logischerweise nix drunter trägt.


----------



## Ghoste (27. Januar 2014)

Ebenso hab ich ja selbst im Sommer schnell Temperaturunterschiede von über 10° Celsius (wenn ich z.b. über 1000hm weiter oben bin).
Hier nochmal zum lesen, warum Funktionsunterwäsche auch im Sommer sinnvoll ist..
http://www.radtouren.de/rad_funktion.html


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Januar 2014)

hmmmm die frage was ein Trikot ist steht in dem link nicht und warum man sowas über funktionswäsche im sommer bei 37° drüberziehen soll steht im link auch ned.


----------



## Baitman (27. Januar 2014)

Bei gemäßigten Sportarten wie Wandern, oder auch auf Rucksackreisen usw. liebe ich Merino Artikel. Habe mehrere Teile von Icebreaker und Redram ua. auch ein Icebreaker Trikot. Fürs Biken finde ich Merino jedoch nur bedingt geeignet. Syntetische Materialien transportieren den Schweiß erheblich schneller ab als Merino. Wenn ich beim Uphill stark schwitze, bleibt die Unterwäsche patschnass bis ich wieder zu hause bin...


----------



## Ghoste (27. Januar 2014)

xpate schrieb:


> Hat es. Selbst die ganz dünnen sind etwas wärmer als Plastikunterhemden, sind dafür aber deutlich schneller wieder Trocken als das Plastikzeug.





Baitman schrieb:


> Fürs Biken finde ich Merino jedoch nur bedingt geeignet. Syntetische Materialien transportieren den Schweiß erheblich schneller ab als Merino. Wenn ich beim Uphill stark schwitze, bleibt die Unterwäsche patschnass bis ich wieder zu hause bin...



Danke für euren hilfreichen Antworten! Auch wenn es zwei deutlich unterschiedliche Meinungen/Erfahrungen sind.
Hat sonst noch jemand positive oder negative Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. Januar 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Bei gemäßigten Sportarten wie Wandern, oder auch auf Rucksackreisen usw. liebe ich Merino Artikel. Habe mehrere Teile von Icebreaker und Redram ua. auch ein Icebreaker Trikot. Fürs Biken finde ich Merino jedoch nur bedingt geeignet.


 
mag sein das sowas für *icebreaker* zeugs zutrifft , sowas lässt sich nun mal ned verallgemeinern.

für sommer nimmt man leichte" ~120g/m²" und sehr weiche wolle von hoher qualli.

 sowas gibt's von icebreaker ned das ist 150g das leichteste und anderereseits ist die wolle ramschig"kratzig" ich würd so minderwertige ware zum Beispiel nie nutzen.

für winter nimmt man dagegen idealerweise schwerere wolle im berreich ~200g/m².

wie im beitrag # 3 schon gesagt ein ordentliches t-shirt aus hochwertiger wolle im 120g/m² berreich kann sehr gut mit Kunstfaser mithalten.


----------



## Jocki (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das mir Merinowolle beim Sport auch zuviel Feuchtigkeit speichert. Im Sommer finde ich unter dem Trikot ein eher weitmaschiges (Netzunterhemd) am funktionellsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomAnko (28. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Merino-Unterwäsche nicht für häufigen Gebrauch und somit häufiges Waschen geeignet. 

Ich habe selbst voller Überzeugung letzten Winter und diesen Winter bis dato ausschließlich Merino-Mischgewebe-Unterhemden von Craft verwendet. Letztendlich war, sehr zum Ärger meiner Frau, unser Wäschebereich mit Woll-Feinstaub "konterminiert", so dass mir jegliche weitere Nutzung "untersagt" wurde. Jedes Unterhemd wurde bis zu 3mal in der Woche gewaschen, zwar im Schonprogram, und nicht, wie so oft empfohlen, in Stoffbeuteln, aber anscheinend war das nicht schonend genug.

Ob das jetzt allgemein auf Merino-Unterwäsche zutrifft oder lediglich ein Problem dieses einen Modells ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen...

Bin wieder auf reine Synthetik-Funktionswäsche umgestiegen. Im Sommer sowieso.

gruß


----------



## Ghoste (28. Januar 2014)

TomAnko schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist Merino-Unterwäsche nicht für häufigen Gebrauch und somit häufiges Waschen geeignet.
> [...]
> Jedes Unterhemd wurde bis zu 3mal in der Woche gewaschen
> [...]
> Ob das jetzt allgemein auf Merino-Unterwäsche zutrifft oder lediglich ein Problem dieses einen Modells ist kann ich jetzt nicht sagen...



Naja, die Merino Teile sind ja von der Beschaffenheit so, dass man sie eben nicht so oft waschen muss! 
Die kann man mehrere Tage tragen, ohne dass es auch nur ansatzweise "Geruchsbelästigung" oder ähnliches gibt.
Mit dem Waschen an sich hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme - denke, dass das dann wohl modelspezifisch gewesen sein wird. 

Werde noch den Sach-/Fachkundigen Verkäufer vor Ort fragen und dann evtl. den Selbstversuch wagen - zur Not taugt das Unterhemd dann im Winter als weitere Schicht ;-)

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## americo (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe bisher immer Abstand von Merino Unterwäsche genommen, weil ich genau wie Baitman und Jocki es schreiben diese Infos entweder gelesen oder gehört habe.

Merinowäsche eignet sich eher für längere und weniger schweisstreibende sportliche Aktivitäten wie z.b. Skifahren oder Wandern.
Für kürzeren, sehr intensiven Sport wo man sehr schnell sehr stark ins schwitzen kommt ist Merino weniger geeignet.

Heutige Funktionsunterwäsche ist auch weit davon entfernt als "Plastik" bezeichnet zu werden.

Ich weis, es gibt etwas militante Naturverfechter, die bis vor dem Merinohype noch in selbstgestrickter Baumwollunterwäsche Sport getrieben haben;-). (bitte jetzt nicht allzu ernst nehmen;-))

Ich hab den Eindruck, momentan lässt sich mit Merino einfach gutes Geld verdienen, Aldi + Co. sind ja bereits auch auf den Zug aufgesprungen.
Da wird's dann schon sehr schwierig "Die Bösen" wie z.b. Icebraker (s. Lorenz4510) von den Guten zu unterscheiden.

Wer ein- ein paar Stunden bei wärmeren Temperaturen auf dem Bike sitzt ist glaube ich bei Kunstfasern besser aufgehoben.
Ich habe da zumindest mit Wäsche von Odlo, Craft, Löffler oder Adidas- ja selbst mit dem Bike Unterhemden von Lidl ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
der Schweiss wird schnell vom Körper wegtransportiert, das hemd saugt sich nicht voll und die Feuchtigkeit kann aussen verdunsten.


----------



## xpate (28. Januar 2014)

Wieso ist Icebreaker böse?


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. Januar 2014)

wie ich schon anfangs sagte es kommt auf in erster Linie auf die materialstärke an.

und ebenfalls wie anfangs gesagt ist *dünnes* zeug tadellos im sommer.
hier wir endweder irgend ne marke pauschall in den raum geworfen oder verallgemeinert.

und wenn ich hier lese das leute Sachen die eher in den berreich Pullover als sommertauglich wäsche einzustufen sind verwenden und selber den fehler nicht erkennen....

tatsache:
wenn die meisten anwender dicke/falsche Sachen im sommer anziehen und dann es als nicht so dolle empfinden......ganz klar"anwendungsfehler!!!!"


----------



## Baitman (29. Januar 2014)

Ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage wer meint Icebreaker sei im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern ramschig, kratzig und minderwertig. Der hat keine Ahnung... Icebreaker waren eine der ersten die Funtionsbekleidung aus reiner Merino Wolle von Neuseeländischen Schafen (andere Wolle wie zb. Spanische) hergestellt haben (1994). Redram war deren Sublable das nicht beworben wurde, der Stoff ist sehr dünn, fast durchsichtig. Ich habe reine Merinowolle und welche die mit Lycra verarbeitet sind von Woolpower, Redram und Icebreaker im Einsatz, und alle in unterschiedlicher Dicke.  

Mit diesen Eigenschaften wird Merino beworben:

1. soll nicht stinken
2. samtig auf der haut
3. Natürlich atmungsaktiv, soll auch im nassen Zustand noch wärmen
4. Pflegeleicht

Meine Erfahrungen:
Zu 1. von nicht stinken kann keine Rede sein, was stimmt ist das es sehr viel weniger stinkt als Syntethik Material. Hier muss man unterscheiden, wenn ich es als Unterhemd im Alltag trage, kann ich es mehrere tage tragen, vorausgesetzt ich lüfte es über Nacht durch. Ideal also fürs Reisen. Wenn ich die Unterwäsche beim Biken stark einschwitze, stinkt das teil am nächsten Tag, zwar nicht so krass wie Synthetik, aber nochmal tragen ist nicht drin.
Zu 2: Fühlt sich zunächst kühl auf der haut an, ähnlich Synthetik, jedoch viel weicher.  kann ich bestätigen.
3. Atmet besser als Baumwolle, aber nicht so gut wie Kunstfaser. Nach dem Uphill bin ich ziemlich nassgeschwitzt, bis ich wieder trocken bin dauert bei merino wesentlich länger als bei Kunstfaser. Im nassen Zustand wärmen? Kan ich auch nicht bestätigen... Nässe kühlt, da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. Erst wieder vor kurzem fühlen müssen. Bei Merino muss ich mir ein zweites Shirt mitnehmen wenn ich am Gipfel einkehre um mich zu stärken, meine Kunstfaser Shirts sind wieder trocken wenn ich wieder aufbreche.
4. Genauso pflegeleicht wie Kunstfaser

Absolut zu empfehlen bei Reisen, leichten Trekkingtouren, für den täglichen Einsatz, überall da wo nicht sehr stark geschwitzt wird. Nicht ohne Grund hat zb. Icebreaker die Radbekleidungssparte wieder aus dem Programm genommen. Sehr zu empfehlen sind die Boxershorts auf Reisen, auch im Sommer mehrere tage tragbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (29. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem hier auch nicht nach viel waschen und oft tragen. Zumindest nicht bei Icebreaker. Das grüne dünne ist von der Sonne leicht ausgeblichen. Das schwarze lange in 200g ist noch wie neu und 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (29. Januar 2014)

Baitman schrieb:


> Der hat keine Ahnung... Icebreaker waren eine der ersten die Funtionsbekleidung aus reiner Merino Wolle von Neuseeländischen Schafen (andere Wolle wie zb. Spanische) hergestellt haben (1994).


 
zu einem was ist funktionsbekleidung? im grunde erfüllt jede Bekleidung eine Funktion und würde unter den bergriff fallen....

der andere punkt:
schon im mittelalter wurde Merinoschafe von Afrika nach Europa eingeführt und für Bekleidung genutzt."=funktionsbekleidung"

ich glaub anfang 1900 wurden die schafe erst in Neuseeland eingeführt.
in den 40er jahren war Merino schon bei sportbekleidung üblich da die Synthetik welt noch nicht existierte und kaum alternativen vorhanden waren.
in den 60-70ern waren beispielsweise radtrikots aus Merino üblich.

so nun sagst du eine Firma die es seit 1995 gibt war eine der ersten die funktionbekleidung aus Merino herstellte, wo kommt diese info her????

selbst abgesehn davon kommt die beste wolle aus Afrika von den ursprünglichen Tieren nicht von den pseudo Zuchttieren die in einen unnatürliche Umgebung eingeführt wurden.

icebraker ist nun mal ramsch und das weis man nur wenn man mal hochwertige wolle aus Afrika an der haut hatte.

dem rest deinen textes entnehme ich du bist nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit der wolle und das wundert mich auch ned , ich hatte auch mal was von icebraker vor paar jahren und das zeug war wirklich unterirdisch.

woolpower ist zwar ne ganze ecke besser von der qualli, aber selbst da ist das Problem die Sachen sind leider nicht sommertauglich, woolpower hat in erster Linie 200 und 400g/m² gewebestärken im Sortiment und das zeug ist ausschlieslich für winter gedacht weil zu dick.

für sommer braucht man nun mal dünnes zeug.


----------



## xpate (29. Januar 2014)

Dann nenn doch mal ne Marke, deines so tollen AfrikaSchafes.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (29. Januar 2014)

@Ghoste 

Du schreibst doch das du im Winter Merinounterwäsche trägst.

Dann zieh sie doch einfach im Sommer an und probiers aus. Nur so wirst du wissen obs die taugt.

Ein Internetfred mit 2000 Antworten wird dich da nicht weiterbringen.

Manchmal glaub ich echt manche Leute schaffen es nicht mehr allein ohne Internet in der Früh ihr Marmeladenbrot zu schmiern.


----------



## Ghoste (29. Januar 2014)

@Spenglerextrem
Die Frage hab ich hier ja gestellt genau deswegen, weil es zwischen Winter-Unterwäsche aus Merino (deutlich dicker und enger gewebt bzw. mehr g/m²) und Sommer-Unterwäsche einen Unterschied gibt! Ich zieh sicher nicht meinen Winter-Rolli unter mein Rad-Trikot - das sollte sogar dir einleuchten...
Hättest du den Thread aufmerksam gelesen hättest du bemerkt, dass ich bereits weiter oben geschrieben habe:



Ghoste schrieb:


> Werde noch den Sach-/Fachkundigen Verkäufer vor Ort fragen und dann evtl. *den Selbstversuch wagen*



Und ganz in deinem Jargon:
Manchmal glaub ich echt manche Leute schaffen es nicht mehr allein ohne Internet sich irgendwo drüber aufzuregen und unnütze Kommentare abzugeben.


----------



## americo (29. Januar 2014)

ich halte die Frage für durchaus berechtigt.

wir wissen ja jetzt z.b., dass es durchaus "Anwendungsfehler" gibt.

Was nützt es, wenn man beispielsweise mit einem 200er Merino im Sommer schwitzt wie Sau und man sich wundert und ärgert?

Mittlerweile gibt's ja auch zig Hersteller und Anbieter, viele davon verwenden ja mittlerweile auch einen "Plastikanteil" im Gewebe...

Da fällts gar nicht so leicht sich zurecht zu finden.
Welcher Hersteller ist zu empfehlen (evtl. auch Stichwort "Mulesing"), muss es zwingend 100% Merino sein, oder braucht's am Ende einfach doch etwas "Plastik";-)


----------



## xpate (29. Januar 2014)

Decathlon und Icebreaker machen es nicht. Andere auch nicht, da habe ich es aber nicht im Kopf.


----------



## TomAnko (29. Januar 2014)

Craft: 50% Wolle, 50% Polyester


----------



## Baitman (29. Januar 2014)

ich glaub anfang 1900 wurden die schafe erst in Neuseeland eingeführt.
in den 40er jahren war Merino schon bei sportbekleidung üblich da die Synthetik welt noch nicht existierte und kaum alternativen vorhanden waren.
in den 60-70ern waren beispielsweise radtrikots aus Merino üblich.
Eben, hat schon seinen Grund warum sie heute im Hochleistungssport keine Verwendung mehr finden...

so nun sagst du eine Firma die es seit 1995 gibt war eine der ersten die funktionbekleidung aus Merino herstellte, wo kommt diese info her????
Zitat: "Icebreaker wendete 1994 als einer der ersten Textilhersteller die Vorzüge..."

selbst abgesehn davon kommt die beste wolle aus Afrika von den ursprünglichen Tieren nicht von den pseudo Zuchttieren die in einen unnatürliche Umgebung eingeführt wurden.
Welcher Hersteller hat denn Merino Wolle aus Afrika? Angeblich soll die merino Wolle aus rauhem Klima derer aus warmen Regionen  überlegen sein, was auch einläuchtet...

icebraker ist nun mal ramsch und das weis man nur wenn man mal hochwertige wolle aus Afrika an der haut hatte.
Nun, mal Butter bei die Fische... Welcher Hersteller?

dem rest deinen textes entnehme ich du bist nicht sonderlich zufrieden mit der wolle und das wundert mich auch ned , ich hatte auch mal was von icebraker vor paar jahren und das zeug war wirklich unterirdisch.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit, alles hat eben seinen Einsatzzweck... Das Icebreaker schlechtere Qualität als Woolpower haben soll ,kann ich nicht bestätigen... Bei Icebreaker hab ich eben 100% Wolle...

woolpower ist zwar ne ganze ecke besser von der qualli, aber selbst da ist das Problem die Sachen sind leider nicht sommertauglich, woolpower hat in erster Linie 200 und 400g/m² gewebestärken im Sortiment und das zeug ist ausschlieslich für winter gedacht weil zu dick.

Woolpower verwendet keine reine Merino Wolle, sondern immer in verbidnung mit Lycra. Muss kein Nachteil sein, aber wenn ich schon auf reine Natur setze, dann aber richtig. merino Wolle ist sehr dehnbar, weshalb meiner Meinung nach kein Lycra nötig ist. Lycra ist aber günstiger als merino Wolle, weshalb es gerne beigemischt wird.

für sommer braucht man nun mal dünnes zeug.[/quote]
Das man sich im Sommer dünner kleidet brauchst du mir nicht erklären. Ich nutze 200g Woolpower auch nicht im Sommer, da eher Redram (dünner als Icebreaker mit 150 g/m) Im zweifel ist es besser sehr leichte merino Unterwäsche zu kaufen, zum wechseln 2 Stück. Im Winter dann einfach beide übereinander. Es geht hier auch nicht darum das man sich zu warm anzieht, sondern darum wie schnell Merino Artikel im Vergleich zu Kunstfaser wieder trocken werden, bzw. die Feuchtigkeit ableitet. Und da bleib ich dabei, da ist eine hochwertige Kunstfaser Merino überlegen. Die Erfahrung habe  nicht nur ich gemacht...

Kommt auch immer drauf an aus welchen Gesichtspunkten ich mir die Kleidung kaufe, für wen die ökologischen Priorität haben dem bleibt nur der Griff zu Merino.


----------



## Ghoste (30. Januar 2014)

Danke für die anregende Diskussion. Ich hab mich wie gesagt entschieden es zu versuchen!
Endgültig werde ich dann wohl erst nach Ostern (nach mehrtägiger Nutzung) sagen können wie es aussieht.
Und das hier ist 's geworden:










Ist sehr dünn und sehr angenehm zu tragen. Wiegt nicht mehr als die Syntetic-Unterwäsche - ich bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpate (30. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Januar 2014)

naja ist halt 150g/m² und selbst auf dem netten bildchen das ne grobe Einstufung gibt ist diese materialstärke eher  für den temp berreich 15-20° eingestuft somit zu warm für den sommer aber egal, viel glück auch von mir.


----------



## americo (31. Januar 2014)

Löffler z.b. 61% Merino, 39% PP, Mammut 78% Polyester, 22% Merino...
Odlo- offenbar Marktführer was Sportunterwäsche betrifft lehnt Merino komplett ab...

Ich bin gespannt auf die Einschätzung von Ghoste, ich hoffe auf ein Feedback nach Ostern.



> selbst abgesehn davon kommt die beste wolle aus Afrika von den ursprünglichen Tieren nicht von den pseudo Zuchttieren die in einen unnatürliche Umgebung eingeführt wurden.
> Welcher Hersteller hat denn Merino Wolle aus Afrika? Angeblich soll die merino Wolle aus rauhem Klima derer aus warmen Regionen überlegen sein, was auch einläuchtet...



--> Die Merinowäsche von Aldi vor Kurzem  war aus Südafrika!


@lorentz,

welche Hemden von welchem Hersteller würdest du denn dann empfehlen, oder hab ich da was überlesen?


Eine Frage wäre auch noch wie "haltbar/strapazierfähig" dann so dünne Hemden sind, z.b. auch was Scheuern durch Rucksäcke usw. angeht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Januar 2014)

sowas in die Richtung:

http://www.ortovox.de/merino-130/short-sleeve-m-23

130g/m² Merino für heiße Tage!

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/mens-merino-1-silkweight-t-shirt?p=36351-0
120g/m² ebenfalls für sommer voll tauglich.

unter 120g ist eher schwer zu finden.

150g oder gar 200g gewebe sind einfach zu dick für sommeranwendungen und das war ja die anfangsfrage des beitrags.


zur Haltbarkeit,

ich verwende mittlerweile nur noch billige Wollsachen: beispielsweise die ~140g/m² haben, da kannst 6 Monate mit nem Rucksack rumlaufen ohne das ne verschleissspur hast.
das hängt eher von der Verarbeitung+wollquali ab als vom gesammtgewicht.


----------



## xpate (31. Januar 2014)

Das ist also deine berüchtigte Afrika-Wolle?


----------



## bonzoo (31. Januar 2014)

Mit den Rab MeeCo Sachen habe ich ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht:

http://rab.uk.com/products/mens-clothing/baselayer/meco-120-tee.html

Ansonsten kann ich mich den Beobachtungen von @Baitman anschliessen. Mit modernen, hochfertigen KuFa Baselayern fühle ich mich bei sehr schweisstreibenden Aktivitäten wohler als in Merino Klamotten.


----------



## americo (2. Februar 2014)

ich hab grade den norwegischen hersteller Aclima entdeckt, klingt ganz interessant das konzept.

http://www.outdoorshop.de/Nach-Marke/Aclima/

Aclima woolnet wäre 120g, aber trotzdem wohl nicht für temperaturen über 10 grad empfohlen.
hat aber auch einen kunstfaseranteil (91% merino). dafür aber für mittlere-starke aktivitäten geeignet.

100% merino 130g widerum ist für geringe - mittlere aktivität und heisse temperaturen empfohlen.

fürs ganze jahr und starke aktivität liegt man dann wieder bei coolnet und 100% kunstfaser...


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Februar 2014)

americo schrieb:


> klingt ganz interessant das konzept.
> 100% merino 130g widerum ist für geringe - mittlere aktivität und heisse temperaturen empfohlen.


 
nicht empfohlen sondern geeignet, und daran ist nix ein Konzept.

superdünne wolle= tadellos für sommer geeignet wie ich schon mehrfach sagte.
ist das so schwer zu verstehen???????



americo schrieb:


> fürs ganze jahr und starke aktivität liegt man dann wieder bei *coolnet und 100% kunstfaser*...


 
coolnet ist ein neu erfundene Name für meraklon was wiederrum nix anderes ist als simples Polypropylen und die "leistungsstärkste" Kunstfaser ist.
viele Hersteller haben diese Kunstfaser Bekleidung im Sortiment, auch ist es üblich das zeugs in netzform zu vermarkten.
bsw:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SHORT-SLEEVE-MERAKLON-CYCLING-UNDERWEAR-VEST-jersey-/250827549691

ich hab so zeugs von brynje schon seit etlichen jahren.

der hacken daran, das zeug sieht solo getragen totall bescheuert aus, darum verwende ich es wenn dann nur als unterwäsche unter etwas drunter, damit man es nicht sieht.


----------



## americo (3. Februar 2014)

mit "konzept" meinte ich den material guide.
da ist es halt meiner ansicht nach sehr anschaulich und übersichtlich dargestellt was für welchen zweck "geeignet" ist.

dass die die welt nicht neu erfunden haben ist mir schon klar.

demnach ist das 120g nicht für temperaturen über 10 grad "geeignet" und 130g nicht für "sehr intensive aktivitäten" (wozu ich für MICH mountainbiken zählen würde).
somit wäre also zumindest die merinowäsche dieses herstellers nur bedingt zum mountainbiken "geeignet". 
(und ich gehr mal stark davon aus, dass dies ganz allgemein so gilt).

solo würd ich aber sowieso keine unterhemden anziehn, egal ob merino oder nicht...



> zur Haltbarkeit,
> 
> ich verwende mittlerweile nur noch billige Wollsachen: beispielsweise die ~140g/m² haben, da kannst 6 Monate mit nem Rucksack rumlaufen ohne das ne verschleissspur hast.
> das hängt eher von der Verarbeitung+wollquali ab als vom gesammtgewicht.



was meinst mit "Billige Wollsachen"?
ich verwende z.b. seit jahren odlo shirts, die hab ich im winter zum langlaufen, im sommer zum biken mit rucksack, das ganze jahr zum joggen an, die sehen immer noch top aus, sie trocknen schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Februar 2014)

americo schrieb:


> somit wäre also zumindest die merinowäsche dieses herstellers nur bedingt zum mountainbiken "geeignet".
> (und ich gehr mal stark davon aus, dass dies ganz allgemein so gilt).


 
ja dieser Hersteller gibt's grob so an stimmt, obs so ist ist wieder ne andere frage.
wie du oben bei der bergans Verpackung sehen kannst ist da auch ne grobe Einschätzung die wiederum was anderes sagt.

es verwenden nun mal mehr als genug leute wolle auch im sommer wie ich, und finden sie für MTB voll geeignet und das war ja die ausgangsfrage.
ich verwende regulär im hochsommer entweder ein ordentliches polyestershirt oder wollshirt.

das polyshirt wiegt gesammt 115gramm das wollshirt 138g, grob umgerechnet hat das wollshirt ein stoffgewicht von deutlich >130g/m² und ist selbst bei aussentemperaturen von 30° geeignet!!!

darum nochmal meine tauglichkeitstabelle zusammengefasst:
120-130g wolle voll sommergeeignet
150g herbst geeignet
200g+ wintergeeignet



americo schrieb:


> was meinst mit "Billige Wollsachen"?
> ich verwende z.b. seit jahren odlo Shirts,....


 
mit billig mein ich das was man vermutet.
markenhersteller verlangen oft 40-60€ für ein teil, 10€ ist dagegen billig oder kostengünstig wenn der begriff besser gefällt.


----------



## Baitman (3. Februar 2014)

Mich würde interessieren wie dein "Aufbau" mit kostengünstigen Teilen aussieht.

Mich würde n Tip zu ner wärmenden (Softshell?)Jacke interessieren die den Wind draußen lässt, hoch atmumgsaktiv ist, nicht quietschbunt ist und vor allem kein Vermögen kostet.  Im Moment nutze ich ne 3 lagige Dermizax Regenjacke , die nicht so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle, außerdem ist sie mir für Schlammschlachten  zu schade...


----------



## Baitman (3. Februar 2014)

löschen


----------



## railyman (24. März 2014)

Ich bin ja jetzt erst ganz neu im Thema und habe auch noch keine Profi-Radbekleidung, allerdings nehme ich für meine bescheidenen Ausfahrten meine Merinoshirts her, die ich auch sonst beim Sport und Skifahren trage und bin damit super zufrieden.
Ihr schreibt, dass die Wolle bei starkem Schwitzen schneller nass ist, als Kunstfaser. Das stimmt, aber ist das nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache? Bei großer Anstrengung braucht der Körper Kühlung durch den Schweiß. Kühl wird es einem dennoch nicht, denn Merinowolle reguliert die Körpertemperatur und wärmt im Zweifelsfall auch wenn sie nass ist. Da kommt keine Funktionsfaser mit. 
Was die Hersteller angeht, die Ihr genannt habt, wie Icebreaker, Bergans, Woolpower etc., da würde mich mal interessieren, ob einer von euch auch schon mit Kaipara Merino Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Die produzieren nämlich in Deutschland und damit bin ich bisher am besten gefahren.


----------



## chiefrock (24. März 2014)

Nein, es ist sicher nicht Sinn von Kleidung nass auf der Haut zu liegen. Die erste schicht sollte daher möglichst trocken bleiben und Feuchtigkeit durchlassen. Wenn Du bei kalten Temperaturen eine nasses Merinoshirt trägst, dann dürftest Du anfangen zu frieren.

Eine Kühlung ist ja auch eher bei warmen Temperaturen gewünscht bei denen du Merinounterwäsche wohl kaum als 1. Schicht tragen wirst.

Grüße.


----------



## Tristero (24. März 2014)

railyman schrieb:


> Ich bin ja jetzt erst ganz neu im Thema und habe auch noch keine Profi-Radbekleidung, allerdings nehme ich für meine bescheidenen Ausfahrten meine Merinoshirts her, die ich auch sonst beim Sport und Skifahren trage und bin damit super zufrieden.
> Ihr schreibt, dass die Wolle bei starkem Schwitzen schneller nass ist, als Kunstfaser. Das stimmt, aber ist das nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache? Bei großer Anstrengung braucht der Körper Kühlung durch den Schweiß. Kühl wird es einem dennoch nicht, denn Merinowolle reguliert die Körpertemperatur und wärmt im Zweifelsfall auch wenn sie nass ist. Da kommt keine Funktionsfaser mit.
> Was die Hersteller angeht, die Ihr genannt habt, wie Icebreaker, Bergans, Woolpower etc., da würde mich mal interessieren, ob einer von euch auch schon mit Kaipara Merino Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Die produzieren nämlich in Deutschland und damit bin ich bisher am besten gefahren.



Nass wird das Zeug sobald Du schwitzt. Der entscheidende Unterschied zwischen Merino und Synthetik ist, neben dem Geruch, folgender: Merino trocknet zwar bedeutend langsamer als Synthetik, hält aber nass trotzdem gut warm, was bei Synthetik nicht der Fall ist. Daraus ergibt sich für den sportlich orientierten Radfahrer, dass Merino im Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr gut ist und im Sommer nicht. Hängt davon ab, wieviel Zeugs man drüber trägt. Denn wenn man bei niedrigen Temperaturen noch ein Trikot und ein Softshell drüber trägt, kann der Baselayer die Feuchtigkeit nicht gut abgeben. Und es gilt, je feuchter, desto Merino. Das bedeutet auch, dass besonders hochwertige und damit atmungsfähige Oberbekleidung Synthetik schon eher sinnvoll machen. Muss jeder für sich ausprobieren. Ich fahre nur noch kurz/kurz mit Synthetik - würde dann aber nie Merino nehmen. Deshalb gibt es vermutlich auch kaum dünne Teile.

Aus dem Gesagten ergibt sich auch, warum Merino beim Bergsport so super ist. Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Ein Hersteller von Merinoklamotten wollte das unlängts besonders herausstellen und hat Testpersonen, insbesondere natürlich Journalisten, zu einer winterlichen Wanderung eingeladen, bei der Merino und Synsthetikim Wechsel getragen worden ist. Um sicherzustellen, dass die Botschaft auch bei jedem richtig ankommt, hat er Wachsjacken verteilt.  Das Plan ging voll auf. Sogar die FAZ hat berichtet. Eine Schmach für den Redakteur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2013 (24. März 2014)

ich liebe merino. der tragekomfort ist um längen besser wie die meisten kunstfasersachen.

allerdings:

es trocknet W.E.S.E.N.T.L.I.C.H langsamer wie das billigste chemieshirt. geruchstechnisch riecht es nicht nach schweiß. sondern halt nach einer großen schafherde ...

das es im nassen zustand wärmt, ist vielleicht der wunsch der diversen marketingabteilungen. aber wenn das ding waschelnaß ist, und wind geht, ist schluß mit wärme. dann wird es sehr schnell ungemütlich kalt. einzig bei einer zusätzlichen schicht geht das konzept auf (allerdings muß dann das drüberliegende absolut winddicht sein).

also: im winter eine lässige sache. aber auch hier: mit einem ersatz-shirt im rucksack

im sommer: ob baumwolle, kunstfaser oder wolle - naß wird jedes shirt. kunstfaser ist noch am schnellsten trocken. unangenehm kalt wird jedes der materialien, wenn fahrtwind dazukommt

also wenn es nur ums geld geht, dann reichen ganz oldschool zwei baumwollshirts aus.

PS: bei hitze zwei schichten anzuziehen - auf diese idee würd ich nie kommen. egal mit welcher materialkombi ...


----------



## Baitman (25. März 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> ich liebe merino. der tragekomfort ist um längen besser wie die meisten kunstfasersachen.
> 
> allerdings:
> 
> ...



Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen. Mein Merino Zeug wärmt mich patschnass genauso wenig/gut wie ein normales Baumwollshirt. Vor allem bei kaltem Wind nicht angenehm. Wenn ich ne Runde fahre ohne anzuhalten ist das ok, aber bei ner längeren Pause sind Wechselklamotten Pflicht, bei meinen Craft-Sachen nicht, die trocknen schnell.

Schweiß kühlt, und dieser muss von der Haut weg, das funktioniert nach meinen Erfahrungen bei Synthetik Produkten besser.

Trotzdem trage ich gerne und oft Merinoprodukte, wenn ich stark schwitze aber höchstens als zweite Schicht. Bei weniger anstrengenden Sport wie Wandern und immer dann wenn ich wenig Kleidung mitnehmen möchte (Rucksackurlaub), ist es meine erste Wahl.


----------



## beuze1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Endgültig werde ich dann wohl erst nach Ostern (nach mehrtägiger Nutzung) sagen können wie es aussieht.



Und, wie sieht es aus 

.


----------



## Ghoste (3. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Nachfrage! 
Hatte zwischendurch schon überlegt ein Fazit zu schreiben. Erschien mir dann aber zulange her der letzte Eintrag.
Also:
Bin überaus angetan von der Merino-Wolle und dem "Unterhemd". 
Hatte es sogar an Pfingsten am Gardasee bei über 35°C unterm Trikot angezogen. Vielleicht gibt es für dieses extreme Einsatzgebiet besseres, aber es ging trotzdem ganz gut! 
Wirklich überzeugt hat mich neben der Funktion, die völlige Geruchlosigkeit! Selbst nach mehreren Tagen Gebrauch kein Anflug von "Schweißgeruch"- das ist einfach top! Also für einen Alpen-X o.ä. die beste Wahl!


----------



## beuze1 (6. Dezember 2014)

Würdest du sagen es fühlt sich deutlich trockener an z.B. nach einem längeren aufstieg.
Ich bin da immer ziemlich nassgeschwitz und das ist recht unangenehm.
.


----------



## alf2013 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Danke für die Nachfrage!
> Hatte zwischendurch schon überlegt ein Fazit zu schreiben. Erschien mir dann aber zulange her der letzte Eintrag.
> Also:
> Bin überaus angetan von der Merino-Wolle und dem "Unterhemd".
> ...



du ziehst dir also bei brütender hitze ZWEI shirts an? verstehe ich das richtig?

jedem das seine ...


----------



## Ghoste (7. Dezember 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Würdest du sagen es fühlt sich deutlich trockener an z.B. nach einem längeren aufstieg.
> Ich bin da immer ziemlich nassgeschwitz und das ist recht unangenehm.
> .


Trockener als was? 
Wie gesagt, es gibt unter Umständen sicher "besser" Funktionsunterwäsche. Für mich taugt es aber voll. 
Feuchtigkeitstransport nach außen ist voll ok, wenn möglich/nötig nehm ich lieber ein zweites Trikot mit um es zu wechseln.



alf2013 schrieb:


> du ziehst dir also bei brütender hitze ZWEI shirts an? verstehe ich das richtig?
> 
> jedem das seine ...



Jipp, erste Lage Funktionsunterwäsche, zweite Trikot.
Handhabe ich auch bei allen anderen Sportarten so - wobei hier nicht Merino sonder Kompressions-Unterwäsche bevorzugt wird...


----------



## slimane- (7. Dezember 2014)

Servus zusammen,

möchte die Klamotten von "Bergans" auch gerne mal testen, habe aber leider keinen Laden in meiner Nähe der diese Marke führt. Dadurch bin ich gezwungen online zu bestellen.

Bei Icebreaker passen mir die Klamotten in Größe M perfekt. Sind die Größen beider Marken vergleichbar oder fallen die Bergans-Teile deutlich anders aus?

Danke vorab!


----------



## alf2013 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Trockener als was?
> Wie gesagt, es gibt unter Umständen sicher "besser" Funktionsunterwäsche. Für mich taugt es aber voll.
> Feuchtigkeitstransport nach außen ist voll ok, wenn möglich/nötig nehm ich lieber ein zweites Trikot mit um es zu wechseln.
> 
> ...


dir ist aber schon klar, daß du dann erst recht schwitzt. und mit waschelnassen Shirts stell ich mir das ja auch superangenehm vor. weil bei diesen Temperaturen kannst du eine eventuelle atmungsaktivität (so ein markteting-blabla - hat aber ganze arbeit in unseren Gehirnen ...) vergessen. außer naß gibt's dann nix.

grad am Gardasee. einmal rauf, einmal runter. rauf mit nacktem Oberkörper, runter dann mit einem trockenen Shirt ...


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. Dezember 2014)

ich hätte noch einen allgemeinen tipp für alle Merino Nutzer.

ich verwende seit über einem Jahr Base Fresh ebenfalls für Merino-Unterwäsche.

das Mittel erhöht den Feuchtigkeitstransport bei Merino drastisch bis hin zum Niveau das man sonst nur von Kunstfasern kennt.
das schwitzwasser landet da wo es hingehört nämlich in der äussersten Bekleidungsschicht"durchs Wicking" die Unterwäsche bleibt nahezu trocken.

dazu gibt's im obrigen link noch ein Beispielvideo wie drastisch der "flüssige"transport welcher dort als besagtes Wicking bezeichnet wird eigentlich erhöht wird.

hier auch noch ein test zu dem Mittel in Verbindung mit Kunstfasern:
http://www.outdoor-professionell.de...waesche-weniger-schweiss-geruch-gestank-test/

Kauftipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MerinoWolfgang (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Merino-Unterwäsche auch schon seit Längerem für mich entdeckt. Ich versuche nun wichtige Informationen, Tipps und gute Angebote auf einer Website zusammenzutragen.

Ich habe nun auch schon begonnen. Schaut gerne mal auf meiner Website vorbei. Ich würde mich über Anregungen für neue Themen und für euch wichtige Tipps freuen.

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang


----------

